# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  اللَّهُمَّ : ارزُقْنِي كَهْفَا ... !

## جاميليا حفني

**** فرَّ أصحابُ الكهفِ بإيمانهم بالله من المَلكِ المُشركِ ... فرّوا بإيمانِهم هرباً بهذا الإيمانِ وضَنَّا به كنزاً عظيماً نفيساً ... فرّوا بهذا الإيمان تاركين نعيمَ القصور ورغدَ العيشِ - فرّوا بالإيمانِ - إلى ضراوة الصحراء وقسوة المجهولِ وشراسة المغامرة إلى الموت واحتماليّة التعذيب الضّاري لقاء هذا الإيمان ...* 

*** انطلَقوا إلى هذه المخاوف والظلمات لا يملكُون غيرَ إيمانِهم بالله ... لا يملكون حماية أو وساطةً ... ، أو مأوىً فأوجدَ اللهُ لهم في قلبِ الضراوة مأوى عجيباً  ...  كهفا نائياً في قلبِ الصحراء  سُخِّرتْ له سُنن  الكونِ  فغدا مأوى رحيما ...رَحِماً شفوقاً ... وأمَّا رءُوما ساهرةً على وليدها ...* 

*** انطلَقَ الفتية فزِعين بأعمارهم الغضّة وإيمانهم الفتيّ القوي إلى الصحراء ومغامرة الاختباء قاصدين وجهَ الله وحده يبحثون عن مخبأٍ يحفظون فيه دينَهم وحياتَهم فتلقَّاهُم اللهُ مرحِّبا هاشّا  حانياً رحيما ... واستضافهُم في أعظمِ وأروعِ نموذج استضافة وأعظم تجربة إجارة وإغاثة عرفها التاريخُ الإنساني ، وأعظم ما تكون الاستضافةُ سخاءً وعطفاً وإكراما ورُقيَّاً - ولله المثلُ الأعلى سبحانه - ...* 
*يقولُ تعالى- في سورة الكهْفِ  - :* 
*" إذْ أَوَى الفِتيَةُ إلى الكَهفِ فقالُوا رَبَّنَا آتِنَا منْ لَدُنْكَ رحمةً وَهيِّئ لنا منْ أمْرِنا رَشَدأ 10) فَضَربنَا على آذَانِهِم في الكهفِ سنينً عَددا 11 ) ...* 

****ياللروعة القرآنيّة ... ويالجلالِ الله ورحمته وحنانِه ...* 
*لقد أثْبَتَ اللهُ سبحانَه في الآيات السّابقة أنّ أصحابَ الكهفِ دخلُوا إلى كهفِهم وهم يحملُون في قلوُبهم كهفاً ... نعم كانوا يحملُونَ كهفا قبل أن يأووا إلى كهف الصحراء ... وهذا الكهف الذي كانوا يحملُونه هو : إيمانُهم بالله ...!!
**...  لقد كانَ الإيمانُ باللهِ هو الكهفُ المعنويُّ الذي أوى إليه هؤلاء الفتية فراراً من الإجبار على الشرك بالله ... فقد طَووا أضلاعهم على قلوبٍ تأبى إلاّ توحيدَ الله وإجلاله ، فكان اعتزالُهم مجتمع الشرك المحيط بهم بمثابة الكهفِ الأوّل الذي أووَا إليه بإرادتِهم وسعيهم واختيارهم وجه الله ...* 

****بهذا الكهفِ الإيمانيّ فرَّ الفتية مستغيثين بالله مُستجيرين بعظمتِه ، وبهذا الكهف أوجد اللهُ لهم النّجاة حيثُ لا يُتَوقَّعُ أنْ تكونَ النَّجاةُ ، واستضافَهم حيثُ لاتوجدُ أسبابُ  الضيافة - وفقا للمنطقِ البشري - ومَنَعهُم ... أي  آواهُم ونصرهم وذادَ عنهُم وأقامَ لهم بقوته وقدرتِه حِمىً منيعاً حصيناً كسرَ من خلالِه قوانين الزمان والمكان وتجاوزَ فيه ما هو معروفٌ من قوانين الطبيعة البشريّة ...* 
*لم تكن  الاستضافةُ الإلهية طعاما فخيماً وزاداً وفُرشاً وثيرةً ... كانت الإكرامَ والأمنَ والرعايةَ وتخليدَ الذكر على مرّ الزمان تأكيداً لسخاء الله وعظيم إقبالِه على منْ يقبل عليه بقلبٍ سليمٍ ...* 

**** أوى الفتيةُ إلى الكهف ودعوا ربّهم - كما في الآية القرآنية  - أن يرزقهم رحمته ويُهيئُ لهم من أمرِهم رشدا ... فكيف كانتْ استجابةُ الله لهذا الدعاء الصادق المخلص الذي كان الدافع إليه الخوفُ والخشيةُ على الإيمان المستقر في القلوب ... ؟* 
*لقد تمثَّلت  الاستجابة الإلهية في تسخيرِ سُنَن الكونِ وإدارتها وفقَ منهجٍ إعجازيٍّ جديد يكسرُ المألوف ويبعثُ السكينة في نفس كلّ مؤمن ، ويعدُ كلّ مُؤْثِرٍ لدينه بعطاءٍ إلهي إعجازيٍ يدعمُه ... تمثّلت الاستجابةُ الإلهية في إِعْمال القدرة الإلهية في سنن الكون  ليتألّقَ اقتدارُ الله وتتمثَّل أمام القلوب المؤمنة وغير المؤمنة قدرةُ الله على الإحياء والإماتة من خلال قصة أصحاب الكهف فيكونون بهذا مثلا خالدا على قدرة الله على الضّدين :* 
*الخلق والبعث ... وفي الوقت ذاته تكونُ قصتُهم مثلا خالداً ومساراً لتكريمهم وتخليدهم وإحقاقاً لسنّة الله التي وعدَ فيها بأنّ جزاء الإحسان هو الإحسانُ ...
****يصوِّرُ اللهُ - سبحانه - كيفيةَ اقتداره على سنن الكون استجابة لأصحاب الكهف ... في قوله سبحانه - :* 
*" فَضَرَبْنا على آذانِهِم في الكهفِ سنينَ عَددَا 11) ثمَّ بعثْنَاهُم لِنَعْلَمَ أيُّ الحزبينِ أحصَى لِمَا لَبِثُوا أَمَدَا 12)...* 
*لقد أوجدَ اللهُ حاجزاً بين هؤلاء الفتية وبينَ العالم الخارجي ... لقد ضربَ على آذانِهم ليقطع اتصالهم ويعطِّلَ إحساسَهم بالعالم الخارجي ... فأّحْياهُم بهذا النّهج الإلهي الحكيم وأدْخَلَهم في سباتٍ إعجازيّ ... بهذا السُّباتُ أنْجَاهُم اللهُ من الخوف والفزع وترقُّبِ الأحداث أو النزوع إلى تصرّف يعرّضُ حياتَهم للخطر ... بهذا السُّباتِ جنَّبهُم اللهُ الإحساس بالجوع والظَّمأ الذي يعوزُهم إلى العالم الخاجي ، أو يعرّضهم للتهلُكة ... وبهذا السُّبات ضرب مثلا على قدرته اللامتناهية على البعث من الهمود والموت ... تتوالى الآياتُ في سردِ هذه الوقائع الإعجازيّة ... يقولُ تعالى مُخاطباً رسوله - صلّى اللهُ عليه وسلّم - :* 
*" نحنُ نقُصُّ عليكَ نَبَأَهم بالحقِّ إنَّهم فتيةٌ آمَنُوا بربِّهِم وزِدْنَاهُم هُدىً " 13 )* 
*هل لاحَظنَا الاحتفاء الإلهيّ والحفاوة الإلهيّة في قولِه تعالى :* 
*"* *إنَّهُم فتيةٌ آمنُوا بربِّهم ... " يُشيرُ اللهُ سبحانه إلى اجتماعِ الضدِّينِ في أصحابِ الكهفِ : الشبابُ الفتيِّ والإيمان ...! وهما ضدِّان قلَّ أنْ يجتمِعَا ... الشبابُ الفتيّ الرازحُ تحت صخبِ المشاعرِ وعبء الغرائز ومتطلّبات الفتوّة ... والإيمانُ الذي يعني استعلاء المكابح واقتدارها على الغرائز والنزوات وإرهاق الصّبا ... لذا يشيدُ بهم المولى : * *"* *إنَّهُم فتيةٌ آمنُوا بربِّهم ... " ويقابلُ إيمانَهم  بإحسانٍ فيزيدهُم هُدى فيربطَ على قُلوبِهم فتقوى وتشتدُّ صلابة في مواجهة الشرك وعنفوان كلمة الكفر ... يربطُ على قلوبهم حتّى لا يُضعفْهُم شبابُهم أو يُغريهُم بالتّمسك بأهداب الحياةِ الدنيا ورغدها ، وحتّى لا  يُفزعهم أويُرهبهُم من عاقبة الإيمان بالله فإذا بهم يواجهونَ بإيمانهم أعداء إيمانهم وإذا بهم يُلقُونَ بشبابِهم أمانةً في يد اللهِ العظيم الذي آثرُوه على الحياة وعلى الشباب ... يقولُ تعالى :* 
*" ورّبطْنَا على قلوبِهم إذْ قامُوا فقالُوا ربُّنا ربُّ السماواتِ والأرضِ لنْ ندعوا من دونِهِ إلهاً لقد قُلْنَا إذاً شَطَطَا 14) هؤلاءِ قومُنا اتَّخذوا من دُونِه آلهةً لولا يأتُونَ عليهِم بسلطانٍ بَيِّنٍ فَمَنْ أظْلَمُ ممَّنْ افْتَرى على اللهِ كذِبَا 15 ) وإذْ اعْتَزَلْتُمُوه  ُم وما يَعبُدُونَ إلاَّ اللهَ فَأْوُوا إلى الكهفِ ينْشُر لكم ربُّكُم منْ رحمَتِه ويُهيئُ لكم من أمْرِكم مِرْفَقَا 16 ) "* 
*هاقَدْ اسْتُجِيبَ دعاءُ أصحاب الكهفِ ...* 
*لقد دعوا ربَّهم - كما وردَ في السورة الكريمة - :* 
*" إذْ أَوى الفِتيَةُ إلى الكَهفِ فقالُوا رَبَّنَا آتِنَا منْ لَدُنْكَ رحمةً* *وَهيِّئ لنا منْ أمْرِنا رَشَدأ 10) ...* 
*فاستجاب اللهُ لهم كما في قوله سبحانه :* 
*وإذْ اعْتَزَلْتُمُوه  ُم وما يَعبُدُونَ إلاَّ اللهَ فَأْوُوا إلى الكهفِ ينْشُر لكم ربُّكُم منْ رحمَتِه ويُهيئُ لكم من أمْرِكم مِرْفَقَا 16 ) "* 
*
**ولنتأمّل السخاء الإلهي  في استجابة دعاء أصحاب الكهف :*
*لقد تمنّوا من الله أن يؤتهم من لدنه رحمة فكانت استجابتُه أن نشرَ لهم رحمته وجعلها غطاء لهم ونعمة منتشرة سابغة عليهم ... لقد تمنّوا على الله أن يُهيئُ لهم من أمرهم رشدا فكانت استجابتُه السّخيّة أنْ هيّأَ لهم من أمرهم مِرفقَا أي جعل اليسرَ وتذليل الصعاب مرفقا واتّكاءة يتّكئون عليها ... 
**** ثم يصوّرُ اللهُ سبحانَه كيفيّة إدارتِه سننَ الكون ... تلك السّنن التي خلقها ويسّر بها أمر إقامتنا في الحياة الدنيا ، تلك السنن التي لا يملُكها غيره ، ولا يجوزُ لنا أنْ نعتقدَ أنّها ثابتةٌ دائمةٌ ماضيةٌ في الكون بذاتها وإلاّ كنَّا كَمَن يعبدها من دون الله ... بل يجبُ أن نُوقنَ أنَّ خالقَ هذه السُّنن قادرٌ على تسييرها حسبما يشاءُ وكيفما يشاءُ ... وهذا درسٌ آخر وعظةٌ أخرى أرادها اللهُ لنا  من خلال قصة أصحاب الكهف ...* 
*يصور اللهُ إعجازَه في إدارة نظم الكونِ لتحقيق معجزته الباهرة في أصحاب أهل الكهف ... يقولُ تعالى :* 
*" وتَرى الشَّمسَ إذا طَلَعَت تّزاورُ عن كهفِهم  ذاتَ اليمينِ وإذا غَرَبت تَقْرِضُهم ذاتَ الشِّمال وَهُم في فجوةٍ منهُ ذلك منْ آياتِ اللهِ منْ يهدِ اللهُ فَهُوَ المُهتدِ ومنْ يُضْلِلْ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لهُ وَلِيَّاً مُرشِدا 17) وَتَحْسَبُهُم أيْقَاظَاً وَهُم رُقُودٌ وَنُقلّبُهُم ذاتَ اليمينِ وذاتِ الشّمالِ وَكَلْبُهُم باسطٌ ذراعَيه بالوصِيدِ لو اطَّلعتَ عليهِم لَوَلَّيْتَ منهم فِرارا ولَمُلِئتَ منهم رُعْبا 18) ...* 
*وهكذا يُسخِّرُ اللهُ - سبحانه - الشمسَ لإعمال معجزته فتنهجُ مع أصحاب الكهف نهجا خاصَّا يكفلُ لهم الحياة والأمان من السّوء فهم في فجوةٍ من الكهف لا يَمسُّهم السوء من حرارة الشمس ولا يمسُّهم السوء من طولِ الرُّقاد حيث ترعاهمُ يدُ الله وتُقلّبهم ذات اليمين وذات الشمال حماية لهم من العطنِ والبِلى ...* 
*إنّهم في فجوةٍ من الكهف ولكنها ليست الفجوة الوحيدة التي احتوتهم ؛ فقد كان إيمانُهم في فجوةٍ من قلوبهم ... ، وكانوا بإيمانهم هذا بمعزلٍ عن مجتمعهم أي كانوا في فجوة من هذا المجتمع فآواهم اللهُ في فجوة في كهفٍ هو ذاته فجوةٌ في الصحراء في كون اللهِ الواسع حيث هم في الحقيقة في مَعيّة الله وفي رحمته وفي حمايته ورعايته فهم - في الواقع - في فجوةٍ وحصنٍ حصينٍ من عين الله الحارسة لهم ...فأيُّ فجواتٍ تحيطُ بهم وأيُّ دوائرٌ عجيبة تلتفُّ حولهم لحراستهم ...! وأيّ حراسةٍ تلك التي تطمحُ في الوصول إلى مُرتقيات الأمان الإلهي الراسخ الذي ضُرب حولهم ... ؟!* 
*
*****ويؤكّدُ اللهُ أنّهُم رقودٌ وأنَّ مابِهم من مظاهر الحياةِ ومنْ فعل الأحياء إنما هو منه - سبحانه -  ... فتقلّبهم بيديه هو  ، واستمرار سلامتهم من الفناء إنّما هو بأمرٍ منه : أمرٌ منه هو لعوامل الفناء أن تتعطّل عندهم ولا تعمل فيهم ، وأمرٌ منه هو لأسباب الحياة أن تكونَ فيهم فاعلةً ولهم  حافظةً إلى الحين الذي أراده ... فهم معجزةٌ مزدوجة الاتّجاه ؛ فرُقادُهم الطويلُ معنى من معاني الموت والفناء ومظهرٌ دالٌ على الموتِ ... لكنّ سلامةُ أجسادِهم ممّا يلحقُ المائتَ من العطب والعفن ، فضلا عن مظاهر الحياةِ  والتي كانت ولابد بادية فيهم - مثل  نمو شعر الرأس والذقن وغير ذلك - تدلُّ على انتسابهم لعالم الأحياء ... ثمّ تأتي لحظاتُ بعثهم من هذا الرُّقاد فإذا هم يبعثُونَ بما كانُوا عليه : من جهة العمر ... يُبعثون فتيةً ...!* 
*: من جهة الاعتقادِ :* * يُبعثون بإيمانهم ... وبخوفهم على هذا الإيمان ...* 
*: من جهة انتسابِهم إلى الأحياء -  بما يثبتُ أنّهم كانوا في رحلة رُقادٍ إعجازية خاصة -:* * يُبعثون جَوعى يطلبون الطّعام ويتَلَمَّسُونَ طُرقَه ...!* 
*يقولُ تعالى مصوّرا هذه الحظة المهيبة ... لحظة بعث أصحاب الكهف :* 
*" وكذلِكَ بعثْناهُم ليتسَاءَلُوا بينَهُم قالَ قائلٌ منهم كَمْ لَبِثْتُم قالُوا لَبِثْنَا يومَاً أو بعضَ يومٍ قالَ ربُّكُم أعْلَمُ بما لَبِثتُم فابْعَثُوا أحَدَكُم بِوَرِقِكُم هذه إلى المدينةِ فَلْيَنْظُرْ أيُّها أَزْكَى طعامَاً فَلْيَأْتِكُمْ برزقٍ منهُ وَلْيَتَلَطَّفْ ولاَ يُشْعِرَنَّ بِكُم أحدَا 19) إنَّهم إنْ يظْهَروا عليكُم يَرْجُمُوكُم أَو يُعِيدُكُم في مِلَّتِهِم ولَنْ تُفْلِحُوا إذن أبدا 20)* 
*
**### سبحانَ اللهُ : لَقَد أَرْقَدَهُم اللهُ وهُم فتيةٌ ... وبَعَثَهُم فِتيةً ... فتوّة في العمرِ وفتوّة في الإيمان ... فكانت مُعجزُتُه سبحانَه أَن بعثهم على هيأتهم البشريّة وعلى يقينهم الاعتقاديّ ... فّلَم تكن نعجزتُه فيهم أن بعثهم شبابا كما كانوا - فقط - بل كانت معجزتُه فيهم أنْ أثبت من خلالهم تأييده وعونّه لطالِبي وجهه ... للمؤمنين به ... أثبت من خلالهم سخاءَه في إكرام من يأتِه لاجِئا إليه فارّا بدينه مؤثراً رضاهُ على حياته فيكون الإكرامُ الإلهي الحفاظُ على هذه الحياة التي قدمها صاحبُها قربانا لخالقها ومالِكها ... ويكونُ الإكرامُ الإلهي هو تخليدُ الذكر الطيّبِ الذي هو بمثابة أعمار مُضافةٍ فوق العمر البشريّ القصير ... تكونُ الإثابةُ هي الخلود ... نعم الخلودُ الذي هو مطلبُ الإنسانية منذُ عهدٌ آدم عليه السّلامُ ... لكنّ قصة أصحاب الكهف رسمتْ لنا طريقاً حقيقيّا مستقيما لا عِوج فيه لهذا الخلود ... طريقاً للخلد والمُلكِ الذي لا يَبْلى ... هذا الطريقُ هو الإيمانُ بالله - وليس كما وسوس الشيطان في أذنِ آدم - هذا الطريقُ هو إيثارُ وجه الله ... وَمنْ يُؤثِرُ وجهَ الله تنفتح له عوالمٌ من الهدايا الإلهية الفخيمة والسخاءُ الإلهي المبهرُ الذي يجعل الروحَ تشهقُ من مسرّاتها ومن باذخات النور الإلهيّ المحيطة بها ومنْ تزاحم حسنات الدنيا والآخرة عليها ...* 
***إنّنا نستحضرُ كهف أصحاب الكهف في قراءتنا هذه السورة الكريمة التي خلّدت ذكرهم ... نستحضر كهفهُم ونتزوّد من فتوة إيمانِهم ...* 

**** لقد أطْمعتني قصة أصحاب الكهف في المزيد من كرم الله ... لقد أسالت ريق روحي انتظارا لرحمته وعفوه وانفتاح ما استغلق عليّ من عوالم عظمته وباهراتِ إقبالِ وجهه ... إن الروح تتساءلُ فرحة : أإذا آثرتُه يؤثرني ويقبلُ عليّ ؟ ... أإذا ما سعيتُ إليه يقينا راسخا ثابتا مُحبّا أقبلت عليّ مثلُ هذه النفحاتُ من الإكرام والسياجات الآمنة والاستضاقة الباذخة ... ؟!* 
*# #  هل تركَ لنا اللهُ قصة أصحابِ الكهفِ إلاَّ للعظة والاعتبار والاقتداء والانتهاجِ ...؟ هل تركها لنا إلا لنحتذي حذوَ أصحاب الكهفِ بأن نجعل من يقيننا بالله كهفاً آمنا نأوي إليه من فزع الدنيا وفزع الآخرة ... وعندها سوف يرزقُنا اللهُ بكهفٍ عجيبٍ إعجازيٍّ من لَدُنْه ... ليس ككهف أصحاب الكهف في الصورة ونسق المُعجزة ومساراتها ... ، ولكنّه سيكونُ مثله في قوة الإعجاز الدّال على وجود الله وقدرته ... قدرته على خلقنا وإعادة بعثنا من همود أرواحنا ... بعثِنا وإنقاذنا من إغواء ما يستلبُنا من الغاية الحقيقة  من وجودنا ... نعم على كلَّ منّا أن يبني كهفَ إيمانه ويتعهّده بالرعاية والإيثار ... على كلِّ منّا أنْ يفِرَّ إلى الله بكهفه الإيمانيّ ليجد اللهَ حاضرا يحميه ويُنجيه في فجوة من قدرته  ... فينشرُ له من رحمته ويُهيئُ له من أمره مِرفَقاَ.....* 
* ..............................  .*
*..............................  .*
*       بقلم : جاميليـــــــــ  ــا حفني  
             مدونةُ " أدركتُ جلالَ القرآن " 
*h*ttp://greatestqoran.blogspot.com/2012/12/blog*-*post.html**
*

----------

